# New gallery, pictures of Amsterdam and Australia (hi-res free dnload)



## ReneVeerman (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi. I'm testing my homegrown content management system called MediaBeez on my site http://gallery.veerman.ws

Have a look and let me know what you think of it...


----------

